# Remote Central Australia via timelapse



## dbeyat45 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful Pictures.  Look at all the stars !   Thanks for posting.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to visit some day.


----------

